# footwear



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello everyone

I'm new here and am curious as to what footwear suits best? I just use the cheap blue slip on types from BCF normally around $20. Does anyone recommend anything better?
Thanks
Andy


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

In the yak I like to be bare foot. But if you need to get out in oysters, rocks etc having a set of cheap slip ons in the yak is smart. I might like bare feet in the yak, but I do get them cut frequently.

In winter I use neoprene dive boot inners. In places like the GBR where coral is nasty to shoes (let alone feet) I wear something heavier. Proper dive boots as a minimum, old solid hiking boots (or old construction boots) if I'm out at low tide and need to walk.

Our coach on the safety day includes footwear as part of the required safety equipment.

Try scuba diving shops and see what they have that fits the bill.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

dru said:


> I might like bare feet in the yak, but I do get them cut frequently.


Ditto. I found I was getting cut in locations where it wasn't obvious there was a risk. El Cheapo beach shoes from Target fixed the problem. This is a short term cure until I can find sandals similar to the style that used to be sold for rock fishing. These lacked good grip so were unsuitable for the purpose (even after adding self-tapping screws). However, they should be OK for walking over oysters. They drain instantly and would allow your feet to dry quicker than beach shoes or neoprenes.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

SteveR said:


> This is a short term cure until I can find sandals similar to the style that used to be sold for rock fishing.


Steve those sandals are Kaydee Plastic Sandals and are made in NZ and still available here, found my first pair in a shop at Ballina, NSW.

On the kayak I wear dive boots, because I often step into deep mud off the yak and lost a few shoes that way in the early days as the suction pulled them off my foot.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

I find these from anaconda very good. Lightweight, easy to slip on and full of holes to quickly drain the water.

http://www.anaconda.com.au/Product/Wate ... ershoe--Nu

Like everything else from anaconda - just don't pay full price.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

Dodge said:


> Steve those sandals are Kaydee Plastic Sandals and are made in NZ and still available here


Thank you  I've been racking the brain trying to remember the name. They used to be on the shelves in a lot of tackle schops but I can't remember seeing them for years. Next I need to find an outlet in the Mona Vale region so I can pick them up mid-February ... or between here and Mona Vale.

The point of weakness was the straps. I split mine at the hole. However, service didn't end there - strapped up to the next hole, they continued their tough existence. I used to walk a long way across rocks and would go for long slides when the waves caught low and fast and the added self-tapping screws couldn't find grip. They never let me down but cleats are far safer on the rocks.

Here's an image:


----------



## windknot (Nov 15, 2009)

Personally, I think Keen water sandals are the best option (if not the cheapest) for summer wear. They're extremely comfortable and totally impervious to water damage. http://www.keenfootwear.com.au/Product/ ... edium-Grey

In the cooler months I wear a pair of wetsuit booties (Adrenalin).


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

I wear neoprene socks. I find proper shoes/sandals uncomfortable as my legs are long and i pedal. Warm enough in winter.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

I got shimano waterproof shoes from bcf, they are good but take a while to dry out.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Dive boots with decent soles for me.......I wish i could find a light coloured pair though that would not heat up too much in summer. Currently wearing blue Burkes.


----------



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

I wear a pair of Tusa dive boots. Warm in winter and not too hot in summer. Plus they look great with the long shark skin pants!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I like the dive boots as well. Sandals and holey shoes get too much sand in them and I dont like having sun burnt feat. Cant have bare feat or socks or soleless shoes where I fish cause of rockfish, jelly fish, sting rays, etc.

I just buy the cheap zip up ones at Anaconda http://www.anaconda.com.au/Product/Wate ... -Reef-Boot


----------

